# mit php dateien erstellen



## Kurt Cobain (6. September 2005)

tag atg
wollt mal Fragen, ob es in php irgendeine funktion gibt, die Dateien oder Ordner erstellen kann


(das ist kein ein-zeilen post)

danke


----------



## Gumbo (6. September 2005)

Mit der fopen()-Funktion lässt sich neben einem URL auch eine Datei öffnen, die bei Benutzung eines entsprechenden Parameters bei Nichtexistenz angelegt wird. Siehe dazu die Liste der Modi.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. September 2005)

Hallo!

Und mit der Funktion mkdir() lassen sich Verzeichnise erstellen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

